# Need a die and possibly a tap



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

M16 x 2.0 die needed desparately 
Anyone have one that I could borrow?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I'll check my tap and die set when I get home at 3 for you.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Sorry I didn't have that size.


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*tap n die*

I have both, but too bad its in my tool box in la


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for checking Matt and Jimmy.

I might just go buy one at Grainger tomorrow


----------

